# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Ngư Trang, Cafe - Cá Cảnh.Độc, đẹp, phong cách

## thanh_thinh241281

Từ lâu, thưởng thức cafe đã trở thành thói quen rất riêng của người dân HN.Trong không khí dịu nhẹ và lãng mạn của mùa thu, dạo quanh phố phường Hà Nội, không khó để bạn có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều quán cà phê từ bình dân đến sang trọng, với phong cách đa dạng.
 Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ B13/D13 Khu đô thị mới Cầu Giấy, Dịch Vọng, đối diện Công viên Dịch Vọng là Ngư Trang Cafe, 1 quán mới nhưng có những nét riêng đặc trưng không thể lẫn với vô số quán cafe khác
 Ngư Trang, đặc biệt ngay từ tên quán.Rất nhiều người khi chưa đến thì tò mò về cái tên rất lạ nhưng khi đã đến quán thì không cần giải thích mọi người cũng hiểu vì sao lại có tên như vậy.
 Nhìn thoáng qua bên ngoài, Ngư Trang cũng chỉ giống với 1 số quán cafe sân vườn bình thường nhưng bước vào trong không gian quán bạn sẽ thấy tràn ngập không gian là các loại bể cá, các loại cá cảnh từ bình dân đến cao cấp, từ bảy mầu,cá vàng, cá kiểm, váy hồng, váy xanh,secam...đến các loại cá rồng, hồng két, sấu hỏa tiễn, kim sơn, hồng vịt, đầu bò.....
 Điểm nhấn của quán nằm ở ngoài sân, với hồ cá Koi, cá chép Nhật, với rất nhiều màu sắc sặc sỡ bơi lội tung tăng bất kể nắng, mưa.
 Một điểm đặc biệt và chưa từng có ở bất kỳ quán cafe nào khác nữa là bạn có thể hoàn toàn thư giản, thả mình vào không gian yên tĩnh, nghe chim hót và thử cảm giác sảng khoái, tê tê, buồn buồn với cá matxa, còn gọi là doctor fish, nguồn gốc Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.Cá matxa là loài cá ăn các tế bào chết trên da, sau 1 lúc ngâm tay hoặc chân vào bể cá matxa bạn sẽ cảm nhận rõ sự khác biệt trước và sau khi ngâm

Đến Ngư Trang bạn sẽ được tận hưởng không gian yên tĩnh, thoáng đãng tuyệt vời với hoa, chim, cá và những bản nhạc không lời bất hủ của Việt Nam và quốc tế.
Với diện tích 165m, có khá nhiều không gian để bạn lựa chọn.
Tầng 1 bao bọc hoàn toàn bằng kính để bạn dù ngồi trong nhà vẫn có thể ngắm được không gian xanh bên ngoài, thiết kế trang nhã lịch sự, sử dụng ghế sofa giống như những quán café máy lạnh thông thường, phù hợp với những khách hàng trung tuổi và dân văn phòng.
Nếu bạn thích nhâm nhi ly café giữa khung cảnh thiên nhiên tươi mát,nghe tiếng chim hót và ngắm cá thì ngoài sân là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo của bạn.
Các bạn trẻ sẽ đặc biệt thích ngồi bệt ở tầng 2,1 không gian hoàn toàn khác, không còn sự tù túng, bức bách giữa những bức tường nữa, ở đây bạn có thể thoải mái phóng tầm mắt đi các hướng để tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái.Đặc sản ở đây là gió trời, vào những ngày hè đặc biệt oi ả, bạn có thể đến đây để trốn ánh nắng khắc nghiệt, có thể chọn cho mình 1 góc thoải mái và dễ chịu nhất, tựa lưng vào tường, duỗi chân , nhâm nhi ly café,đọc 1 cuốn sách, lướt web thậm chí ngủ.
Buối tối ở Ngư Trang rất nhiều mầu sắc với những chiếc đèn lồng, đèn led, đèn trang trí cây, đèn bể cá, phản chiếu mặt nước thật lung linh huyền ảo.Còn gì thú vị hơn khi được ngồi với tình yêu, hoặc bạn bè trong 1 không gian như vậy?buổi tối cũng là lúc những nhóm bạn trẻ tụ tập, hàn huyên to nhỏ nhưng cũng không làm phá đi không gian nhẹ nhàng của quán.
Anh Thịnh, chủ quán chia sẻ _: quán do 1 nhóm bạn yêu thích cá cảnh xây dựng lên, ý tưởng là tạo 1 môi trường giao lưu lành mạnh cho những người yêu thích chim, cây, cá cảnh.Những người thích thưởng thức café  trong 1 không gian xanh, sạch,đẹp._
Không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi phong cách , cafe nơi đây còn rất phong phú và các loại nước uống được trình bày đẹp mắt mang hương vị riêng, giá cả lại rất hợp lý chỉ 18.000đ/ ly nâu đá, thích hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng, quán có nhân viên trông xe, chỗ để xe rộng
 Ngư Trang  là địa điểm vô cùng thích hợp cho các buổi họp mặt bạn bè, đồng nghiệp, nơi tổ chức sinh nhật, họp lớp, đặc biệt trong dịp Trung Thu sắp tới Ngư Trang có tổ chức đón cỗ trông trăng cho các cháu thiếu nhi với nhiều trò chơi vui và hấp dẫn, mời các bố mẹ cho các con tham dự.
Hiện tại Ngư Trang đã tổ chức 1 Hội những người yêu thích café, chim, cây cá cảnh trên facebook ở địa chỉ   http://www.facebook.com/NguTrangCafeCaCanh?ref=hl
.Những người tham gia hội khi đến uống nước sẽ được giảm giá 15%.kick vào để biết chi tiết và tham gia nhé.
Với thiết kế đẹp, phong cách lạ, không gian rộng rãi, thoáng đãng, Ngư Trang là điểm đến của khá nhiều bạn trẻ yêu thích chụp ảnh đến để tìm kiếm những khung hình đẹp, hoặc những đôi bạn trẻ đến chụp ảnh cưới.

----------


## snowhn2003

Quán này trông phong cảnh hấp dẫn đấy, nhất định sẽ đến đây khám phá chim, cá và cây cảnh, nhưng cà phê nhất định phải ngon đấy chủ quán nhé!

----------


## tenlua

quán này nhiều cá thế
cuối tuần này đến ngắm mới được

----------


## songthan

nhiều cá cảnh đẹp thế

----------

